# Сакрализация L5 позвонка, грыжа диска L5-S1, протрузиии L3-L5



## Led Lana (31 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте участники форума и врачи! 
О себе: мне 40 лет, страдаю болями в позвоночнике давно. Уже, как год не могу нормально спать. Просыпаюсь несколько раз за ночь от болей в пояснице и грудном отделе. Ночью, верчусь,  как уж на сковороде, больше 20 минут не могу находиться в одном положении.Утром, скованность, боли в суставах кистей рук. При ходьбе, тянет правую ногу постоянно, а при обострении и левую, боли в правом бедре.
Заключение МРТ: МР картина дистрофических изменений в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника (остеохондроз).Частичная сакрализация L5 позвонка. Грыжа диска L5-S1.Протрузии дисков L3-L5. Спондилоартроз на уровне L2-L5. Левосторонний сколиоз. Артроз крестцово-копчикового сочленения. 
Заключение: МР картина дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника  (остеохондроз).Протрузиии диска Th1-Th2. Грыжи Шморля Th7,Th9-Th11 позвонков.Левосторонний сколиоз.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративных изменений шейного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз, утки артроза на уровне С2-С6).Протрузиии дисков С3-С5.

Очень прошу помощи! Лечилась всеми возможными консервативными способами: НПВП, иглоукалывание, подводное вытяжение, грязи, массаж. Помогает не надолго. Невозможно больше терпеть постоянные боли.

Вопрос: Может есть новейшие методы лечения, о которых я не знаю. Может, операция какая поможет в моем случае.
 Заранее благодарна!


----------



## La murr (31 Мар 2017)

@Led Lana, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Led Lana (2 Апр 2017)




----------



## Led Lana (10 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте!
 За 1,5 года изменения в позвоночнике не в лучшую сторону. НПВС вообще перестали помогать( мовалис уколы, дексалгин..).К вечеру боли невозможные, утром со слезами с кровати встаю.Ночью ломает все тело, болят все кости.Не могу долго сидеть, ходить, стоять.Сдала всевозможные анализы на ревмопробы, Бехтерева, остеопороз,  кальций в костях.Анализы в норме. МРТ повторно всего позвоночника:
   Пояснично -крестцовый :
Задняя медианно-парамендальная грыжа диска L4-5 , с тенденцией к каудальной миграции до 0,7см, гемангиомы 0,4-0,5-1,0-1,1см, Ретролистез L2, L4 на 0,2 см. Сакрализация L 5 позвонка .Фиброз и гипертрофия фасеток межпозвонковых суставов L2-L5. Протрузии дисков L2-3, L3-4.
    Грудной: 
Клиновидная деформация Th7,Th8 позвонков 1ст. Гемангиомы Th6 ,Th7,Th12 позвонков 05/0,4/0,4 см. Протрузии Th2-Th11
   Шейный:
 Задняя грыжа диска C5-6 , размером 0,3 см. Протрузии C2-3, C3-4, C4-5, C6-7.
Со стороны копчика дорзальный подвывих Co1позвонка. Двусторонний сакролеит.
Конкресценция Co2-Co4 позвонков.
Со всеми анализами пошла к неврологу.Невролог сказала, что ничем помочь не может и направила к нейрохирургу, вертебрологу.Попасть к нейрохирургу проблематично, так как в нашем городе его просто нет, надо ехать в краевой центр.Запись на месяц вперед платно.Записалась, пришла на прием.
Нейрохирург посмотрел МРТ и назначил паравертебральную тест блокаду под ЭОП с дипроспаном перед РЧА.Сказал, что боли от фасеточных суставов.
Эффекта от блокады 0. Теперь жду следующую консультацию, сказал будем смотреть грыжи и скорей всего будем пробовать эпидуральную блокаду.
Я правильно понимаю, что источник боли не найден, и мне методом проб будут делать всевозможные блокады.Вообще это правильное решение или просто выкачка денег?
Блокады делают, если консервативные методы не помогают.А если мне не одна блокада не поможет? Но даже, если поможет, то не надолго, ведь это не лечение, а купирование боли.Возникает вопрос как и чем лечиться? Или дегенеративные изменения в позвоночнике ничем не вылечить?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Окт 2018)

Led Lana написал(а):


> Сказал, что боли от фасеточных суставов.





Led Lana написал(а):


> сказал будем смотреть грыжи и скорей всего будем пробовать эпидуральную блокаду.


Тут ещё вариант, что болит крестцово-подвздошное сочленение, поскольку (по описанию МРТ):


Led Lana написал(а):


> Двусторонний сакролеит.


Приглашайте врачей в тему.


----------



## Led Lana (10 Окт 2018)

А как мне пригласить врачей в тему?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Окт 2018)

Led Lana написал(а):


> А как мне пригласить врачей в тему?


Можете оставить сообщение в профиль или написать личное сообщение по почте. Спросите у администратора La murr как это сделать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Окт 2018)

Желательно попасть на приём к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## Led Lana (10 Окт 2018)

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Мануальных терапевтов, в моем желании вылечиться было много, с разной квалификацией.Я все перепробывала:  иглоукалывание, мануальная терапия, вытяжение позвоночника, массаж каждые пол-года. Плавание и комплекс упражнений по Норбекову не дают результатов.Мне больно плавать и выполнять упражнения.Проблемы со спиной 20 лет уже.С каждым годом все хуже и хуже.Поэтому я уже обратилась к нейрохирургу.


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Окт 2018)

@Led Lana, доброе утро. Сделайте функциональную поясничную рентгенографию (максимальное сгибание и разгибание), есть признаки нестабильности в поясничном отделе позвоночника.


----------



## Led Lana (13 Окт 2018)

@dr.dreval, вот снимки


----------



## Led Lana (13 Окт 2018)

И снова Всем здравствуйте!
Местный рентгенолог написала, что нестабильность позвонков не определяется, только остеохондроз.
 В ожидании следующей консультации нейрохирурга " перелопатила" весь интернет.Эпидуральная блокада дает положительный эффект в 50% , людям с хроническими болями, продолжающимися  более года. Есть побочные эффекты.Есть ли смысл ее делать? У кого есть положительный результат?
По прежнему, просыпаюсь ночью от боли в пояснице, ноющая боль то в коленке, то в бедре, прострелы по всему скелету. На животе вообще не могу лежать,боли адские.На левом боку дольше 5 минут тоже не могу.Так и сплю то на правом, то на спине, если можно назвать это сном ( поверхностный сон).
Многим рекомендовано плавание, говорят , что мышцы расслабляются, укрепляется корсет. У меня при плавании боль возникает через 2 минуты в пояснице, значит дело не в мышцах? Еще нейрохирург прописал от боли катадалон. Его нигде не купить, запретили.Чем можно заменить?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Окт 2018)

Led Lana написал(а):


> Эпидуральная блокада дает положительный эффект в 50% , людям с хроническими болями, продолжающимися более года. Есть побочные эффекты.Есть ли смысл ее делать?


Я так понимаю, вам блокаду хотят сделать с диагностической целью, чтобы выявить источник боли. Тогда, почему бы и нет? Другое дело, у вас может быть несколько причин болей, и тогда боль полностью не уйдёт. Поскольку у вас боль  уже долго и по всему телу, то какая-то часть боли есть нейропатическая боль. То есть боль генерируется в самом мозгу. С ней надо как-то бороться.


Led Lana написал(а):


> Еще нейрохирург прописал от боли катадалон. Его нигде не купить, запретили.Чем можно заменить?


У вас есть возможность посетить невропатолога? От невропатической боли прописывают антиконвульсанты и антидепрессанты.
@Led Lana, выложите, если есть возможность, фото заключения МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела.


----------



## Led Lana (13 Окт 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, Заключения последнего МРТ выложено ранее.Диагнистическую тест блокаду делали ранее паравертебральную, которая не дала эффекта.Неврапотолога посещала( о чем писала ранее) которая посмотрев мое МРТ, сказала: "Вы не мой пациент, вам надо к вертебрологу, нейрохирургу и написала в рекомендации" Какие -либо препараты неврапотолог не выписали ,  так как я все уже принимала без эффекта.Антикольвусанты выписал нейрохирург финлепсин пить по 1 на ночь, чтоб спала.Так это было до первой блокады.
Господи! Какая боль генерируется в мозгу. Вы о чем? Я с этой болью живу довольно долго, работаю ,каждый день , без выходных.Встаю, больно, скрепила зубы, расходились час и на работу.Встаю раньше всех, потому, что боль дальше не дает лежать, спать, просто валяться в постели.Мне мои домашние говорят оставайся дома, полежи.Зачем? Что,  если я буду лежать, боль пройдет? НЕТ.Я встаю не оттого, что я выспалась, а от того, что я не могу больше лежать.СлаваБогу, на работе могу менять телоположение как мне надо: посидеть, постоять, походить( кроме полежать) .
      Мой крик о помощи, как не жить с болью, как победить болезнь новейшими методами.
PS. Пять лет назад у мужа диагностировали гепатит C, на тот момент , это было неизличимая болезнь( НЕ вдаваясь в подробности) Оставалось только ждать, когда цирроз и смерть захватит его. 
И о Чудо! На форуме, посвященному этой болезни, узнали о новейшем препарате который излечивает на 100%. Мы в рядах первопроходцев победили эту страшную болезнь.

Медицина идет вперед и я очень надеюсь победить болезнь, или хотя бы жить без боли.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Окт 2018)

Led Lana написал(а):


> Господи! Какая боль генерируется в мозгу. Вы о чем?


Посмотрите этот ролик 






Когда я писал "в мозгу", я не имел в виду "психикой". Я имел в виду более примитивными отделами мозга.


Led Lana написал(а):


> Заключения последнего МРТ выложено ранее





Led Lana написал(а):


> Задняя медианно-парамендальная грыжа диска L4-5 , с тенденцией к каудальной миграции до 0,7см,


Это всё, что там написано про грыжу? Корешки не сдавливает (компремирует)?



Led Lana написал(а):


> По прежнему, просыпаюсь ночью от боли в пояснице, ноющая боль то в коленке, то в бедре, прострелы по всему скелету.


У вас боли с одной стороны тела или с обеих? Крестец при надавливании болит?



Led Lana написал(а):


> Ночью ломает все тело, болят все кости.


Для грыжи более характерно боль в одной ноге и ягодице. А так это больше похоже на сакроилеит, который у вас присутствует в описании МРТ.


----------



## Led Lana (15 Окт 2018)

Доброго времени суток! Сегодня, после бессонной  ночи,  сильно болят икры ног при ходьбе , как после физнагрузки, слабость в ногах. Это какие - то новые симптомы? Или я напрасно переживаю.
Что можно предпринять ? Мидолкам начала пить.Предстоит много ходить по работе.( нахожусь в аэропорту).

@Игорь_ЕД, Спасибо за ролик.Многое стало понятно, почему нейрохирург выписал катадолон( которого не найти) и нейролептик, сказал , что можно еще антидепрессанты.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (15 Окт 2018)

Вы бы себя поберегли. У вас по снимкам грыжа надавливает на дуральный мешок. А там текут сосуды, питающие кровью нервные клетки.


----------



## Led Lana (15 Окт 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, Только Вы мне отвечаете, советы даете, за что Вам спасибо.Я так поняла, что сдесь на форуме никто не хочет общаться, видимо, каждый со своими проблемами наедине.Что человек не спросит, направляют ссылкой к врачам, а врачи очень заняты, всем не могут давать консультации.
Натерлась мазью долгит и икры, и спину.Выпила целебрекс, мидолкам.Не знаю, как завтра целый день на ногах выдержу.
Вот фото Заключения МРТ


----------



## Led Lana (18 Окт 2018)

Всем здравствуйте! Была на приеме у нейрохирурга.Назначил Лирика 2 раза в день+ через неделю Симбалта, курс на 2 месяца.Пью со вчерашнего вечера.Ночью спала хорошо, от болей не просыпалась.Утром еле встала, скованность и боль на месте.Днем головокружение, головная боль, сонливость, было тяжело работать.Поясничный и грудной отдел болит  по прежнему.Посмотрим что будет дальше.


----------



## Led Lana (21 Окт 2018)

Снова я! 
Кто- нибудь принимал Лирику от болей? Есть эффект? Что будет после отмены - опять боль? Или зависимость от препарата?


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Окт 2018)

Led Lana написал(а):


> Снова я!
> Кто- нибудь принимал Лирику от болей? Есть эффект? Что будет после отмены - опять боль? Или зависимость от препарата?


*Kaprikon* - много знает про этот препарат. Но я вам скажу, это вредное лекарство, лучше его не пить. Его пьют от безысходности.
@Led Lana, _Вопрос: Может есть новейшие методы лечения, о которых я не знаю. Может, операция какая поможет в моем случае._

К сожалению или к счастью, но самые действенные и проверенные методы лечения проблемы с позвоночником - это ЛФК. Тренировки и еще раз тренировки.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Окт 2018)

@Led Lana, здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться с вами своими скромными мыслями по поводу того, что с вами происходит (Увидел фото заключения МРТ, которое вы недавно выложили). У вас реально грыжа на уровне L4/L5. Она, по-видимому, вам на нервные корешки не давит. Но там на месте грыжи выходит наружу содержимое межпозвонкового диска. И оно вызывает воспаление окружающих тканей. У вас воспалены суставы позвоночника, в том числе крестцово-подвздошное сочленение. Отсюда боль. Бывает, что у людей грыжа постепенно рассасывается. Но вы больше года пьёте противовоспалительные лекарства. Вследствие этого замедляется рассасывание грыжи, и болезнь приобретает хроническую форму. И противовоспалительные лекарства перестают помогать. И что теперь делать, я не знаю. С воспалениями борется ревматолог. Но, поскольку вы постоянно принимаете НСПВС, скорее всего анализы у вас неплохие будут, и ревматолог вас за своего пациента не признает. По-видимому и нейрохирург с помощью блокад причину болей у вас не нашёл. Лирику я не пил. А пил карбамазепин (он из этой же группы препаратов, но слабее).


----------



## Led Lana (21 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, Спасибо, что откликнулись.По поводу ЛФК я с Вами совершенно согласна.
Некоторое время я занималась ЛФК по Норбекову, также по Бубновскому.К сожалению,  почти все упражнения у меня вызывают боль.После занятий, как правило начинается обострение.В период обострения естественно я вообще не могу ничем заниматься.Я ходила в бассейн, уезжала на море на 1,5 мес., к сожалению при плавании на спине,  боль возникает почти сразу, и чем дольше я плыву, тем невыносимее становится боль.Также к вечеру, после приготовления ужина, возни на кухне, просто невыносимая боль в грудном отделе( это уже как за правило много лет), пока не лягу спать.Ночью , среди ночи, очень часто ломки по всему телу, прострелы то в ноги, то в руки.
@Игорь_ЕД, Здравствуйте! Спасибо, что не равнодушны.
Нейрохирург на последнем приеме, по прежнему считает, что боли у меня от суставов межпозвоночных.Сказал, что поражен почти весь позвоночник.
Ревмотические заболевания исключаю, так как сдала все возможные анализы, даже на Бехтерева.Также  сдавала 1,5 года назад, когда  НПВС не принимала долго.
Диагноз: Дорсалгия, спондилоартроз поясничного, грудного отделов.Вертеброгенная люмбалгия, спондилоартралгия Th8-9, L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-LS1.Мне он делал паравертебральную блокаду только слева, но после тщательного просмотра МРТ предложил или Лирика+Симбалта, или блокада с обеих сторон поясничный и грудной, или если ничего не поможет, то операция по замене диска(точно не помню,  могу ошибаться).Я выбрала попробовать медикаменты, так как прошлая блокада без эффекта.
Сегодня третий день на Лирика, боль по - прежнему, только сплю хорошо, и еще добавилась головная боль и головокружение.С завтрашнего дня, надо дозировку увеличивать до 150 мг 2 р в день.Если за неделю боль не пройдет, буду звонить нейрохирургу. Как-то так.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Окт 2018)

Тут ещё как крайнюю меру можно предложить радиочастотную деструкцию. Но это процедура убивает нервы (возможно, временно). То есть эта вещь очень серьёзная. Но про неё я знаю мало. Поищите сами информацию в сети и на форуме. Обсудите этот вопрос с нейрохирургом.  Или может если одна Лирика не поможет, то добавить антидепрессант.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Окт 2018)

@Led Lana, понимаю вас. Упражнение дело сложное. У вас там нестабильность я так понимаю. У меня тоже нестабильность. Плавать вам нельзя! У меня тоже при плавании сразу обострение. Еще нельзя висеть на турнике.
Боль и обострения при выполнении упражнений потому, что вы не совсем те упражнения делаете. У вас там мышечно-тонический сидром, перегрузка шеи и поясницы, там нестабильность. А грудной отдел зажат и зажаты ноги. Вам нужно начать делать зарядку со стоп. Разрабатывать стопы, растягивать ноги, возможно сделать УВТ на ноги. А поясницу не трогать! Тем самым постараться снизить нагрузку на поясницу и шею.


----------



## olga68 (22 Окт 2018)

@Led Lana, здравствуйте. Я думаю, Александр прав, что нужно уменьшить нагрузку на поясницу. Корсет носить не пробовали? Если нейрохирург считает, что боли от суставов, так пусть в них блокады и сделает. И в КПС. Очень желательно под рентгеном. Это, конечно, решать врачу, но можете спросить.
Лирику не пила, но многим на форуме помогает. Я от болей пью Конвалис (гапабентин). А во время обострений прокалываю диклофенак дней 5, а то и 10. Но, все нужно согласовывать с врачем.


----------



## Led Lana (22 Окт 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, 
На радиочастотную деструкцию ( абляцию) я возлагала большие надежды.Но после тест блокады, которая не дала эффекта, нейрохирург сказал, что смысла нет ее делать. К Лирике мне выписали антидепрессант Симбалта принимать через неделю.


----------



## Led Lana (26 Ноя 2018)

Снова я! Была на приеме у краевого выдающегося нейрохирурга, кандидата наук.Посмотрел МРТ, сказал, что по его части у меня нет ничего страшного, рекомендовал хорошего ревмотолога.
Ревмотолог  поставила неутешительный диагноз: анкилозирующий спондилит( болезнь Бехтерева), хотя все анализы , касающиеся по ревмотическим   заболеваниям были отрицательные, поэтому и не обращалась.Еще полтора года назад, доктор Зинчук рекомендовал мне обратиться к ревмотологу по поводу этой болезни.
Начала лечение Аркоксиа в больших дозировках, пока эффекта нет.Крутит ноги, руки, все суставы, болит спина очень и грудной, и поясничный отделы.Ночью сплю только после Лирики.Делаю ЛФК по Норбекову, так как утром скованность во всем теле.Очень надеюсь на улучшение самочувствия.


----------



## Александра1981 (26 Ноя 2018)

@Led Lana, здравствуйте! Не опускайте руки! Если аркоксия Вам не поможет, Вам могут назначить базисные препараты (метотрексат, например). У моего сына ревматоидный артрит. Уже несколько лет он находится на метотрексате, укол делается раз в неделю. Он снижает иммунитет, чтобы организм не атаковал и не разрушал собственные суставы. Боли на фоне приема у сына прошли. Держитесь и ищите методы лечения!


----------



## Led Lana (26 Ноя 2018)

@Александра1981, Спасибо за теплые слова и за поддержку!


----------

